# nadie se sorprende porque un niño viva solo con su madre



## filologo111

_Hace tiempo el concepto clásico de familia está cambiando. Ya nadie se sorprende porque un niño *viva* solo con su madre, por ejemplo._

Entiendo que _me sorprende que..._ va con subjuntivo. ¿Pero en esa frase? ¿La palabra _porque_ no es con indicativo?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

filologo111 said:


> _Hace tiempo *que* el concepto clásico de familia está cambiando. Ya nadie se sorprende porque un niño *viva* solo con su madre, por ejemplo._
> 
> Entiendo que _me sorprende que..._ va con subjuntivo. ¿Pero en esa frase? ¿La palabra _porque_ no es con indicativo?


Esperando la opinión de los más doctos, mi opinión es que " me sorprende..." está expresando una conjetura.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

"Porque", si indica la razón por la que algo ocurre on no ocurre, lleva indicativo. En el caso opuesto, lleva subjuntivo. Un niño que vive solo con su madre ya no es razón para sorprender a nadie. Por eso, el subjuntivo.


----------



## Birke

_Pedro se sorprende porque el niño *vive* con su madre.
Pedro *no* se sorprende porque el niño *viva* con su madre.
*Nadie* se sorprende porque el niño *viva* con su madre._

Me parece que es la negación lo que hace necesario el uso del subjuntivo.


----------



## Peterdg

Birke said:


> _Pedro se sorprende porque el niño *vive* con su madre.
> Pedro *no* se sorprende porque el niño *viva* con su madre.
> *Nadie* se sorprende porque el niño *viva* con su madre._
> 
> Me parece que es la negación lo que hace necesario el uso del subjuntivo.


_Pedro no se sorprende porque se entera. 

_No es la negación de sorprender que provoque el subjuntivo sino el hecho de que lo que se dice después de "porque" *no* indique la razón por la que se sorprende (o no se sorprende).


----------



## Birke

Vale. Pedro no se sorprende porque se entere ahora sino porque yo lo no supiera aún. 


 (   Tic tac, tic tac, tic tac……………  tic tac tic tac…)


Pero… _Pedro no se sorprende porque se entere ahora sino porque yo lo sabía ya. 
_
Porque yo *no* lo *supiera* / porque yo lo *sabía *= con negación, subjuntivo.


----------



## Erreconerre

filologo111 said:


> _Hace tiempo el concepto clásico de familia está cambiando. Ya nadie se sorprende porque un niño *viva* solo con su madre, por ejemplo._
> 
> Entiendo que _me sorprende que..._ va con subjuntivo. ¿Pero en esa frase? ¿La palabra _porque_ no es con indicativo?



Porque la forma _viva_ expresa una posibilidad, y no una realidad, y el subjuntivo se usa para expresar posibilidad, no realidad. 
"A nadie le sorprende que un _niño viva o no viva_ solo con su madre" también es posibilidad.
Pero "nadie se sorprende porque el níño fulano vive solo con su madre" expresa una realidad, puesto que hablamos de un niño en concreto y afirmamos que  vive con su madre; en este caso es adecuado el uso del indicativo.

La forma verbal "sorprende" es correcta y, en este caso, debe ir en indicativo, porque expresamos una realidad. Pero si expresáramos una posibilidad, deberíamos usar el subjuntivo, por ejemplo, "tal vez a nadie le sorprend*a* que un níño viva solo con su mamá". Aquí usamos sorprend*a*, en subjuntivo, porque la frase habla de posibilidad.


----------



## Peterdg

Erreconerre,

Como ya lo he comentado en varios hilos, me opongo con determinación a la oposición posibilidad/realidad u otros criterios similares para explicar la elección del modo verbal. Simplemente no funciona para explicarlo a hablantes no nativos. 

A continuación cito un párrafo de la NGLEec:


> *25.1j *También resultan, por lo general, demasiado imprecisas, oposiciones semánticas como certeza/incertidumbre, realidad/virtualidad o irrealidad, actualidad/no actualidad, y otras similares formadas con nociones de 'potencialidad', 'posibilidad' y sus contrarias, que se han propuesto como rasgos generalizadores que opondrían el indicativo al subjuntivo. Aunque en todas estas oposiciones se reconoce cierto fundamento, se suele señalar en estudios actuales sobre los modos que resultan demasiado flexibles, por lo que no son útiles para explicar los contrastes modales en todos los casos.
> ...


Lo de subrayar es mío.
La verdad, esta oposición tradicional no hace más que añadir a la confusión para los que intenten comprender el modo verbal en español. 

El mero hecho de que lo diga la RAE, significa mucho; la teoría tradicional surgió de la misma academia. Con éste admiten que se equivocaron (la misma cosa ocurre con la oposición entre "ser" y "estar", donde admiten que la teoría tradicional no vale para nada).


----------



## Erreconerre

Peterdg said:


> Erreconerre,
> 
> Como ya lo he comentado en varios hilos, me opongo con determinación a la oposición posibilidad/realidad u otros criterios similares para explicar la elección del modo verbal. Simplemente no funciona para explicarlo a hablantes no nativos.
> .




El DRAE no se opone. La definición de los modos verbales opone la realidad a la posibilidad, subjetividad, virtualidad, etc., cuando se trata de indicativo y subjuntivo. Así se enseña en las gramáticas, así funciona en la práctica, así lo define el DRAE. 
Utilizar otros criterios significa dar borrón y cuenta nueva a las gramáticas de que disponemos, a las enseñanzas que nos han inculcado siempre, al uso que hacemos cotidianamente del idioma y a los criterios académicos. Y sólo porque, como tú dices, no funciona para explicarlo a los hablantes de otros idiomas.

*~** subjuntivo.*
*1.* m._ Gram._ El que manifiesta lo expresado por el verbo con marcas que indican *la subjetividad*.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Peterdg

EL DRAE es un diccionario, no es una gramática. Si tuvieran que explicar todo sobre el uso del subjuntivo, sería una gramática, no un diccionario.


Erreconerre said:


> Así se enseña en las gramáticas,...


En muchas gramáticas, desafortunadamente sí. Menos mal que hay gramáticas (como la misma NGLE de la RAE) que sí lo enseñan correctamente.


> Y sólo porque, como tú dices, no funciona para explicarlo a los hablantes de otros idiomas.


No hace falta explicárselo a los hablantes nativos del español: ellos ya saben cómo utilizarlo, simplemente porque es su lengua materna.

¿Por qué piensas que el uso del subjuntivo es tan problemático para los estudiantes del español? Porque se lo enseñan con un método que no funciona o, como dice la RAE, "... que no son útiles para explicar...".

No digo que el subjuntivo no tenga nada que ver con irrealidad etc. *en ciertos contextos*; el problema es que no tiene nada que ver con irrealidad etc. en otros contextos, o sea, en otras estructuras sintácticas.

Yo he visto, en este mismo foro, a un hablante nativo del español preguntar por qué no se utilizaba _esté_ en lugar de _está _en el diálogo siguiente:


> A: _¿Dónde está Pedro?
> _B: _Creo que está/*esté en su despacho.
> 
> _porque B no está seguro de que Pedro esté en el despacho. Si estuviera seguro, habría dicho: "Está en su despacho" y no "Creo que...".


(He cambiado el diálogo para no comprometer al que lo preguntó, pero se trataba de la misma estructura con _creer_ y _estar_.) 

Este ejemplo también es análogo a un ejemplo que utilizó José Plácido Ruiz Campillo en su tratado sobre el uso del subjuntivo para demostrar la incompatibildad del criterio de posibilidad, irrealidad, hipótesis etc. para explicar el uso del subjuntivo. Disiento de su método para resolver el problema, pero eso es harina de otro costal.

Hay decenas de otros casos en los que es imposible aplicar el criterio de irrealidad, subjetividad etc.


----------



## gabbytaa

"*Creo que*" no refiere a una duda. Por lo tanto, no se usa subjuntivo.

 "*No creo que*", sí refiere a una duda, posibilidad etc.

Lo mismo sucede con "*Estar seguro de algo*" y "*No estar seguro de algo*". En el primero no se acepta el subjuntivo. En el segundo es necesario el uso del subjuntivo.

Ejemplos:
_*No estoy seguro que María vaya a la fiesta.
No creo que María vaya a la fiesta.
Creo que María irá a la fiesta.
Estoy seguro que María irá a la fiesta*_.

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con Erreconerre sobre los usos del subjuntivo.


----------



## Peterdg

gabbytaa said:


> "*Creo que*" no refiere a una duda. Por lo tanto, no se usa subjuntivo.


¿Por qué no refiere a una duda? ¿Porque se utiliza el indicativo? Eso es el razonamiento al revés.

No importa que estés de acuerdo con Erreconerre; eso no cambia el hecho que es imposible explicar a un hablante no nativo que "creo que..." no represente una duda. Como ya dije en el post anterior: si no hubiera duda, B habría dicho: "está en el despacho" y no "creo que está en el despacho".


----------



## gabbytaa

Tu problema es que piensas que "*creer que*" es dudar. En ningún momento es una duda. 
Cuando alguien dice: "*Creo en ti*", no existe duda alguna. Es un hecho. 
"*Creo en Dios*", es otro ejemplo. En ningún momento existe la duda.
_*"Creo que eres maravillosa". *_No hay duda que esa persona es maravillosa.


----------



## Erreconerre

Peterdg said:


> EL DRAE es un diccionario, no es una gramática. Si tuvieran que explicar todo sobre el uso del subjuntivo, sería una gramática, no un diccionario.
> En muchas gramáticas, desafortunadamente sí. Menos mal que hay gramáticas (como la misma NGLE de la RAE) que sí lo enseñan correctamente.
> No hace falta explicárselo a los hablantes nativos del español: ellos ya saben cómo utilizarlo, simplemente porque es su lengua materna.
> 
> ¿Por qué piensas que el uso del subjuntivo es tan problemático para los estudiantes del español? Porque se lo enseñan con un método que no funciona o, como dice la RAE, "... que no son útiles para explicar...".
> 
> No digo que el subjuntivo no tenga nada que ver con irrealidad etc. *en ciertos contextos*; el problema es que no tiene nada que ver con irrealidad etc. en otros contextos, o sea, en otras estructuras sintácticas.
> 
> Yo he visto, en este mismo foro, a un hablante nativo del español preguntar por qué no se utilizaba _esté_ en lugar de _está _en el diálogo siguiente:
> (He cambiado el diálogo para no comprometer al que lo preguntó, pero se trataba de la misma estructura con _creer_ y _estar_.)
> 
> Este ejemplo también es análogo a un ejemplo que utilizó José Plácido Ruiz Campillo en su tratado sobre el uso del subjuntivo para demostrar la incompatibildad del criterio de posibilidad, irrealidad, hipótesis etc. para explicar el uso del subjuntivo. Disiento de su método para resolver el problema, pero eso es harina de otro costal.
> 
> Hay decenas de otros casos en los que es imposible aplicar el criterio de irrealidad, subjetividad etc.



Me parece que tienes demasiadas dudas en cuestiones que no deberían ofrecernos mayores dificultades; también veo contradicción en tu opínión sobre la explicación a los no nativos, como les llamas, porque primero dices que no se puede explicar a los no nativos y terminas diciendo que no hace falta explicarlos a los hablantes nativos. 
Tu criterio se opone al uso que se hace en la realidad, al criterio académico del DRAE (que por cierto, te pones a descalificar), a las gramáticas aceptadas en nuestro medio y a la enseñanza que se hace en las escuelas. 
No tiene caso seguir abundando en este tema.


----------



## juandelsur

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevito en estos territorios virtuales y mi ignorancia de la Gramática es casi inmejorable. Participar de este foro ha sido un modo interesante, entretenido y hasta divertido a veces, de resolver semejante carencia. 
No es la primera polémica que encuentro en el foro, cuando del uso del subjuntivo se trata. Sinceramente yo estaba casi contento con la oposición realidad-posibilidad o certeza-incertidumbre.
Peterdg, siento un respeto mayúsculo por sus conocimientos, pero con franqueza, debo confesar que no entiendo qué es lo que quiere usted decir cuando niega la explicación más sencilla.
Del mismo apartado que usted cita de la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua, y esto subrayado por usted mismo: "_por lo que no son útiles para explicar los contrastes modales en *todos* los casos_" me atrevo a deducir lo que sigue:
a) Que todavía el viejo procedimiento es válido, aunque no se pueda tomar como un método único.
b) Que en algunos casos, no sabemos cuantos, será necesario buscar otra manera de explicar el uso de un modo u otro.
 Y esta característica, tengo la impresión,  puede ser aplicada a otras cuestiones no relacionadas con modos de conjugación, pero que por el hecho de tratarse precisamente de la lengua, condiciona la posibilidad de elaborar reglas que sean taxativas e indiscutibles, al estilo de una ley en Física. Nuestra lengua, para mí una de las más bellas, está llena de expresiones intraducibles a otros idiomas y ocurre lo mismo a la inversa. Seguramente los hablantes no nativos sufrirán las consecuencias de semejante falta de precisión, pero es la misma que sufrimos los hispanohablantes cuando de aprender otra lengua se trata. ¿Será Justicia? 
Mis respetos más profundos y agradecimiento a los participantes de la polémica, porque sus comentarios indujeron un proceso reflexivo que no creía ser capaz de realizar.
Saludos


----------



## cacarulo

¿Es correcta la oración original?
¿No debería separarse el "por" del "que"? ---------> _Ya nadie se sorprende por que un niño viva solo con su madre, por ejemplo = Ya nadie se sorprende por_ (esto)


----------



## juandiego

cacarulo said:


> ¿Es correcta la oración original?
> ¿No debería separarse el "por" del "que"? ---------> _Ya nadie se sorprende por que un niño viva solo con su madre, por ejemplo = Ya nadie se sorprende por_ (esto)


Hola cacarulo.
Eso mismo me preguntaba yo. El _que_ introduce una proposición subordinada sustantiva: _Ya nadie se sorprende por *eso*_. Junto con la preposición forma un complemento de régimen del verbo. No parece tratarse de un nexo que introduzca una subordinada causal. El _por_ viene regido por el el verbo _sorprender_ y el _que_ por la subordinada sustantiva.


----------



## Peterdg

Erreconerre said:


> Me parece que tienes demasiadas dudas en cuestiones que no deberían ofrecernos mayores dificultades; también veo contradicción en tu opínión sobre la explicación a los no nativos, como les llamas, porque primero dices que no se puede explicar a los no nativos y terminas diciendo que no hace falta explicarlos a los hablantes nativos.


No hay ninguna contradicción. Un hablante nativo sabe cómo y cuándo utilizar el subjuntivo así que no hace falta enseñarselo. Es para el hablante no nativo que hace falta un método que lo explique con claridad.


> Tu criterio se opone al uso que se hace en la realidad, al criterio académico del DRAE (que por cierto, te pones a descalificar)....


Es exactamente el criterio de la *R*eal *A*cademia *E*spañola que sigo yo (la cita *25.1j *enmi post #8 *es* el criterio académico de la RAE)


juandelsur said:


> Del mismo apartado que usted cita de la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua, y esto subrayado por usted mismo: "_por lo que no son útiles para explicar los contrastes modales en *todos* los casos_" me atrevo a deducir lo que sigue:
> a) Que todavía el viejo procedimiento es válido, aunque no se pueda tomar como un método único.
> b) Que en algunos casos, no sabemos cuantos, será necesario buscar otra manera de explicar el uso de un modo u otro.



¡Exactamente! Es lo que dije también: en algunos casos funciona, en otros no. Y, es la última parte de la frase que causa los problemas. Lo de _la irrealidad, incertidumbre, duda, hipótesis _es un criterio semántico que funciona dentro de algunos estructuras sintácticas, pero no funciona en otras. El subjuntivo funciona de manera fundamentalmente diferente en subordinadas sustantivas que en subordinadas relativas o en subordinadas adverbiales y dentro de la última categoría, hay varias subcategorías en las que, otra vez, funciona diferentemente. Explicarlo todo con un (1) criterio semántico, simplemente no funciona. Una prueba de esto es que hay casos en los que grupos homogéneos de hablantes sistemáticamente utilizan cierto modo y otro grupo homogéneo utiliza el otro modo. (por ejemplo, después de "depués de que" en el pasado; en España se usa casi únicamente con el subjuntivo imperfecto mientras que en América Latina siempre se utilizará con el indicativo; y hay más casos como éste).


> Y esta característica, tengo la impresión, puede ser aplicada a otras cuestiones no relacionadas con modos de conjugación, pero que por el hecho de tratarse precisamente de la lengua, condiciona la posibilidad de elaborar reglas que sean taxativas e indiscutibles, al estilo de una ley en Física.


Pues sí, existe. Con eso no quiero decir que la semántica nunca desempeñe un papel, pero hay que saber en qué casos hay que aplicar qué criterio semántico para decidir entre un modo u otro. El método al que adhiero también es el método que sigue la NGLE, por buena parte inspirada por el método propuesto por J. Borrego, J.G. Asencio y E. Prieto en su obra "El subjuntivo, valores y usos". Este método se basa en la estructura sintáctica de un enunciado. Primero, hay que saber en qué tipo de subordinada aparece el verbo; entonces hay que aplicar las reglas semánticas correspondientes a esta estructura sintáctica. En el caso del ejemplo original, se trata de una subordinada adverbial causal. Las reglas que rigen el modo en esta estructura, no tienen nada que ver con el criterio de _irrealidad_ etc. Mira mi post #3 donde explico la regla.


> Nuestra lengua, para mí una de las más bellas...


 Como ya habrás notado, estoy completamente de acuerdo con esto. Esta lengua me fascina.

EDIT:



> Hola cacarulo.
> Eso mismo me preguntaba yo. El _que_ introduce una proposición subordinada sustantiva:
> 
> _Ya nadie se sorprende por *eso*_. Junto con la preposición forma un complemento de régimen del verbo. No parece tratarse de un nexo que introduzca una subordinada causal. El _por_ viene regido por el el verbo _sorprender_ y el _que_ por la subordinada sustantiva.



Esa es otra interpretación pero creo que el ejemplo original también es una construcción válida. Véase mi ejemplo: Pedro no se soprende porque se entera. "porque se entera" es la razón por la que no se sorprende. De la misma manera es posible dar una razón que no es motivo para no soprenderse.


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> Esa es otra interpretación pero creo que el ejemplo original también es una construcción válida. Véase mi ejemplo: Pedro no se soprende porque se entera. "porque se entera" es la razón por la que no se sorprende. De la misma manera es posible dar una razón que no es motivo para no soprenderse.


Hola Peter.

No hace mucho, para un asunto de comas en este foro, me enteré de esto que comentas de los dos tipos de causales; cito de aquí:
_"[...] las causales centrales, integradas o del enunciado (en que se expresa la denominada "causa real"); y las causales periféricas, extrapredicativas o de la enunciación (en que se representan una "causa lógica" o una causa de la enunciación) (cfr. Lapesa 1978; Marcos Marín 1979; Cuenca 1991; García 1997; Galán 1995; Narbona 1990)"_.

Entiendo que en las primeras la subordinada pretende ser una explicación real de la primera (_El hielo flota porque *es* menos denso que el agua_) mientras que en las segundas la subordinada es sólo una razón de por qué se dice la principal (_Debe de haber llegado porque su coche *está* aparcado en la puerta_). No sé si te sigo bien pero entiendo que dices que las primeras rigen indicativo y las segundas subjuntivo, pero fíjate que en estos dos ejemplos de una y otra ambas subordinadas están en indicativo.

En la frase en cuestión, _Ya nadie se sorprende por/que un niño viva solo con su madre_***, no veo que la subordinada sea una explicación real de la principal, ni siquiera una razón de por qué enunciarla; simplemente la percibo como una mera descripción de lo que no sorprende. Una pequeña transformación permitiría hacer de la subordinada el sujeto de la oración: _A nadie ya le sorprende que un niño viva solo con su madre_. Para mí el subjuntivo se debe a que se trata de una subordinada sustantiva con un verbo en la principal que lo rige.

Sin embargo, en el otro ejemplo que pones (ligeramente modificado para adecuarse a la siguiente argumentación), _No se sorprenderá porque se entera***_, sí que percibo que la subordinada es la causa de la principal. Si pasáramos el verbo de la subordinada a subjuntivo, _No se sorprenderá por que se entere_***, entonces la oración cambia completamente de significado, se convierte en una subordinada sustantiva que describe simplemente lo que no sorprende.

*.- Tradúcelas, por ejemplo, al inglés, que creo que ayudará a diferenciar bien cuando son causales o sustantivas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

juandiego said:


> Hola Peter.
> 
> No hace mucho, para un asunto de comas en este foro, me enteré de esto que comentas de los dos tipos de causales; cito de aquí:
> _"[...] las causales centrales, integradas o del enunciado (en que se expresa la denominada "causa real"); y las causales periféricas, extrapredicativas o de la enunciación (en que se representan una "causa lógica" o una causa de la enunciación) (cfr. Lapesa 1978; Marcos Marín 1979; Cuenca 1991; García 1997; Galán 1995; Narbona 1990)"_.
> 
> Entiendo que en las primeras la subordinada pretende ser una explicación real de la primera (_El hielo flota porque *es* menos denso que el agua_) mientras que en las segundas la subordinada es sólo una razón de por qué se dice la principal (_Debe de haber llegado porque su coche *está* aparcado en la puerta_). No sé si te sigo bien pero entiendo que dices que las primeras rigen indicativo y las segundas subjuntivo, pero fíjate que en estos dos ejemplos de una y otra ambas subordinadas están en indicativo.


Hola Juandiego,

Ahora tampoco yo sé si te entiendo bien. Creo que lo que describes no se puede aplicar a este caso (por eso, las dos frases de tu ejemplo van en indicativo).

Déjame elaborar un poco mi ejemplo de mi tocayo español: 

A) _Pedro no se sorprende porque se entera.
_B) _Pedro no se sorprende porque se entere (sino porque es un mentecato rotundo que no es capaz de sorprenderse por nada)

_En A), "porque se entera" (en indicativo) es la razón por la que no se sorprende.

En B), "porque se entere", (en subjuntivo) *no* es la razón por la que no se soprende; la razón es la que se menciona (en indicativo) después del "sino porque".

En el ejemplo original, "vivir solo con su madre" *no es ninguna razón *para que alguien se sorprenda (y, por eso, subjuntivo).

PD. No puedo traducir al inglés; estamos en sólo español.


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> Ahora tampoco yo sé si te entiendo bien. Creo que lo que describes no se puede aplicar a este caso (por eso, las dos frases de tu ejemplo van en indicativo).
> 
> Déjame elaborar un poco mi ejemplo de mi tocayo español:
> 
> A) _Pedro no se sorprende porque se entera.
> _B) _Pedro no se sorprende porque se entere (sino porque es un mentecato rotundo que no es capaz de sorprenderse por nada)
> 
> _En A), "porque se entera" (en indicativo) es la razón por la que no se sorprende.
> 
> En B), "porque se entere", (en subjuntivo) *no* es la razón por la que no se soprende; la razón es la que se menciona (en indicativo) después del "sino porque".
> 
> En el ejemplo original, "vivir solo con su madre" *no es ninguna razón *para que alguien se sorprenda (y, por eso, subjuntivo).


  ¡Ah!, ahora entiendo a qué te refieres con lo de no razón, Peter. De acuerdo: no es aplicable lo de la clasificación real-lógica.

Sin embargo, la frase del hilo mantendría el subjuntivo en la subordinada aun si ésta pudiera ser interpretada como la razón de la principal:
_Ya nadie se sorprende por/que un niño *viva* solo con su madre_.
_Mucha gente aún se sorprende por/que un niño *viva* solo con su madre_.
Estas subordinadas las sigo percibiendo mayormente como no causales, sino como sustantivas de complemento de régimen. La preposición _por_ es perfectamente intercambiable por la preposición _de:_
_Ya nadie se sorprende *de* que un niño *viva* solo con su madre_; 
_Mucha gente aún se sorprende *de* que un niño *viva* solo con su madre_; 
sustitución que elimina cualquier rastro de causalidad, procedente del _por_, sin alterarse el significado.

Dicho esto al respecto de la frase del hilo, entiendo y comparto tu argumentación para casos similares a los del ejemplo de tu post citado arriba: una subordinada causal introducida por el nexo _porque_ lleva subjuntivo si ésta se refiere a la no causa de la principal, o como dice la RAE ahora, al menos éste es es completamente esperable :
_Yo voy, no porque tu *vayas*, sino porque *viene* María_.

Aparte, me ha llamado mucho la atención la relación principal-subordinada que se establece en casos determinados mediante la secuencia _por-que_ en los que la interpretación causal no es clara y la subordinada queda abierta a ser interpretada como un complemento de régimen del verbo de la principal; especialmente porque, como se preguntaba Cacarulo, surge la duda de si escribirlo junto o separado.


----------



## juandiego

Bueno, el DPD nos resuelve el problema que plantea Cacarulo y que yo también percibía como él. Al respecto de la conjunción causal *porque* dice:

_*2.* No debe confundirse la conjunción *porque* con las secuencias siguientes, en que aparece escrito *por que* en dos palabras:

__*a)* La combinación del pronombre relativo *que* precedido de la preposición *por*. Su identificación es fácil, ya que el relativo *que* admite la anteposición del artículo correspondiente (el, la, los, las) o puede sustituirse por otros relativos como *el cual*, *la cual*, *los cuales*, *las cuales*:
«La verdadera razón por que [= por la que, por la cual] quieres quedarte es Miguel» (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]).

_​_*b)* La combinación de la preposición *por* exigida por un verbo, un sustantivo o un adjetivo, seguida de la conjunción subordinante *que*:
«No había que preocuparse por que me volviera la destemplanza» (Mendicutti Palomo [Esp. 1991]); _[*por* regido por el verbo]
_«Expresó su interés por que el decreto se lleve a cabo» (Abc [Esp.] 15.11.97); _[*por* introduciendo un complemento del nombre]_
«Llegan incluso ansiosos por que nos lo creamos» (País [Esp.] 9.10.97)_. [*por* introduciendo un complemento de un adjetivo (predicativo)]​
Lo que se plantea en 2.b. parece ser el caso de la frase original de este hilo: una preposición regida por el verbo, _por_, y la conjunción subordinante _que_. El primero de los tres ejemplos que se dan es muy parecido al de este hilo. Por tanto, entiendo que debería escribirse separado y la interpretación causal se desvanece.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Juandiego,

Perdón por el retraso.

Tienes razón con el "porque"/"por que": si formulas la frase original con el "por que", el subjuntivo sí lo induce el verbo de la principal. Ni siquiera me fijé en esa posibilidad al leer la frase original simplemente porque se formuló con un "porque" causal.

Sin embargo, creo que sigue siendo posible como se formuló la frase original con el "porque" porque alguien puede sorprenderse sin más, sin dar el objeto de la sorpresa pero admito, no estoy nada seguro.

He encontrado esto en el CREA:


> Salió alegremente de Inglaterra, como quien marcha a un picnic campestre, y se sorprende porque, de repente, en aquel día de sol se pone desesperadamente a llover.


 Hay más ejemplos con "se sorprendió porque", pero admito, no demuestra nada.


----------



## duvija

Por si acaso, y porque vine siguiendo este hilo casi sin meterme (¡y no saben el trabajo que me cuesta!) aclaro que estoy casi en un 99.5% con Peterdg y sus discusiones sobre cómo enseñar el subjuntivo. Considerando que yo a mis alumnos, en ciertos momentos les decía 'arréglense como puedan porque no puedo enseñar más que hasta por ahí nomás' - y eso me hacía bastante popular en esas clases - la explicación tradicional no sirve en todo, sino respetuosamente, tal vez en el 50% de los casos. El tema de 'creo/no creo' da para varios libros. Yo se lo adjudiqué a la religión católica (considerando mi ateísmo, naturalmente).

Lo que peleo es eso de la riqueza de la lengua (no quiero buscar ahora el mensaje, pero más o menos todos lo recordamos). Todas las lenguas son igualmente ricas, y el castellano/español no es ni mejor ni peor... Y si me lo niegan, aquí va a haber sangre.


----------



## juandelsur

duvija said:


> Lo que peleo es eso de la riqueza de la lengua (no quiero buscar ahora el mensaje, pero más o menos todos lo recordamos). Todas las lenguas son igualmente ricas, y el castellano/español no es ni mejor ni peor... Y si me lo niegan, aquí va a haber sangre.



Me parece que te referís a mi comentario acerca de que nuestra lengua es una de las más bellas. Y agregué que la dificultad para comprender cualquier idioma es semejante para cualquiera que se lo proponga. Luego de convivir durante veinte años con una hablante nativa de varias lenguas eslavas no puedo tener otra visión acerca de este asunto. Expresiones que a ella le hacían brotar lágrimas, a mí no me movían un pelo. Y lo peor es que la traducción era impecable. Quizá la belleza que percibe uno en su lengua materna lleva a sentimientos hipostasiados que sólo se adquieren de esa forma. 
Ahora que termino de leer tu mensaje me retracto de todo lo dicho. No estoy dispuesto a verter ni una gota de precioso fluido rojo por un _quítame de ahí esa lengua._Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

No soy (por suerte) profesor de español para extranjeros, por lo que no puedo criticar con fundamento la bondad (o no) del uso del sistema tan apoyado por Peter.
Pero como lingüista no me puedo explicar mi lengua como si fuese un hablante de lenguas germánicas.
Lo siento, pero eso sería un churro científico.
No entraré aquí a discutir las teorías de Borrego _et al_. No es el lugar.
Sólo por limitarme al caso de la causal que motivó todo este cipostio, 


> _Ya nadie se sorprende porque un niño *viva* sólo con su madre_


El valor modal del subjuntivo es claro, la frase no se refiere a ningún niño que viva con ninguna madre, sino a una virtualidad: al hecho (posible, pero no referido a ningún tiempo en especial y en tal caso en la perspectiva temporal del futuro) de que cualquier niño pueda vivir con su madre sólo (es adverbio ya que afecta semánticamente a _viva_, no a _niño)_.
Otra cosa son los pajaritos preñados de las clases de idiomas para extranjeros (y, desgraciadamente visibles en muchos traductores de _a patacón_). Es una técnica, pero no un saber científico. La lingüística es otra cosa.


----------



## Peterdg

Y no soy lingüista ni tengo la menor ambición de serlo. Sólo intento proporcionar un sistema que permita al no nativo elegir entre un modo y otro, sin ambigüedades.

Cambiemos el ejemplo para eludir todo debate sobre el "porque"/"por que" con "sorprenderse".

A) _Una madre no deja de trabajar porque vive sola con su hijo.
_B) _Una madre no deja de trabajar porque viva sola con su hijo sino por otras razones.
_C) _La madre (Ana, por ejemplo) no deja de trabajar porque viva sola con su hijo sino porque está enferma.

_Es posible aplicar tu criterio de la virtualidad en B), pero en A) tampoco se trata de una mujer en concreto; sin embargo encaja el indicativo.

Y, ¿adónde se ha ido la virtualidad en C)? Se trata de una madre definida, que verderamente vive sola con su hija; sin embargo, en este caso es preciso el subjuntivo. 

De ahí la confusión que provoca este criterio de la virtualidad etc. al no nativo.

PD. En cuanto a solo/sólo en el ejemplo original: en mi opinión, los dos son posibles pero con otra interpretación (de ahí "_sola_" en mi ejemplo)


----------



## robertopolaco

Hola a todos:
Sólo quiero apoyar a Peterdg en este hilo. Yo como un hablante no nativo, como Peter también veo una duda en : *Creo que está en casa*.
Este método de enseñar subjuntivo con *duda/no duda *tiene tentas excepciones que trae de cabeza, de verdad.
Si alguien te pregunta por ejemplo si tu padre está en casa y tu respondes: *Creo que está en casa,* sí que existe alguna posibilidad de que tu padre esté en casa de vecinos. En esta frase *Creo que *no hay certeza de cien por ciento.
Un saludo.





gabbytaa said:


> Tu problema es que piensas que "*creer que*" es dudar. En ningún momento es una duda.
> Cuando alguien dice: "*Creo en ti*", no existe duda alguna. Es un hecho.
> "*Creo en Dios*", es otro ejemplo. En ningún momento existe la duda.
> _*"Creo que eres maravillosa". *_No hay duda que esa persona es maravillosa.


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> Hola Juandiego,
> 
> Perdón por el retraso.
> 
> Tienes razón con el "porque"/"por que": si formulas la frase original con el "por que", el subjuntivo sí lo induce el verbo de la principal. Ni siquiera me fijé en esa posibilidad al leer la frase original simplemente porque se formuló con un "porque" causal.
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que sigue siendo posible como se formuló la frase original con el "porque" porque alguien puede sorprenderse sin más, sin dar el objeto de la sorpresa pero admito, no estoy nada seguro.
> 
> He encontrado esto en el CREA:
> Hay más ejemplos con "se sorprendió porque", pero admito, no demuestra nada.


Hola de nuevo, Peter.
No te preocupes, hombre; no hace falta disculparse.

Consultando el DRAE (_por_), he visto que admite considerar la secuencia separada _"por que"_ como locución conjuntiva causal equivalente a _"porque"_. O sea, pese a lo que dice el DPD de no confundir ambas opciones, la propia RAE parece admitir que ambas formas serían posibles. En cualquier caso, lo que dije antes de que la interpretación causal desaparece en la versión separada, no es cierto, se mantiene para ambos. Desde luego, una de las acepciones importantes de la preposición _por_ es la de denotar causa y, después de todo, es un _por_ la preposición existente y no otra que igualmente cuadre en el contexto (_se sorprende *de*/*con*_).

No obstante, repito que a mí el _porque_ y su correspondiente interpretación causal de la subordinada me chocó desde el principio por lo comentado de que me parece mucho más que se esta refiriendo a de lo que se sorprende que a la razón por la que se sorprende; claro que ambos conceptos coinciden en este caso. Tal vez esto sea un tipo específico de subordinada causal caracterizado por estar la primera parte del _por/que_ regido por el verbo de la principal; no sería un _porque_ con identidad causal totalmente propia como en otros casos (_El hielo flota porque es menos denso que el agua_;—> _por_ no regido por _flota_). Tal vez por esta razón, por estar _porque_ semiregido por el verbo de la principal y resultar como introduciendo sólo una especie de _seudocausa_, este tipo de causales no encajen en el modelo indicativo-subjuntivo de la subordinada que planteas.


----------



## gabbytaa

robertopolaco said:


> Hola a todos:
> Sólo quiero apoyar a Peterdg en este hilo. Yo como un hablante no nativo, como Peter también veo una duda en : *Creo que está en casa*.
> Este método de enseñar subjuntivo con *duda/no duda *tiene tentas excepciones que trae de cabeza, de verdad.
> Si alguien te pregunta por ejemplo si tu padre está en casa y tu respondes: *Creo que está en casa,* sí que existe alguna posibilidad de que tu padre esté en casa de vecinos. En esta frase *Creo que *no hay certeza de cien por ciento.
> Un saludo.



En ningún momento usamos subjuntivo con *creer que *pero con *no creer que* sí. Lo mismo sucede con *estar seguro de que *y *no estar seguro de que.*

*No creo que* vaya a la playa hoy. *Creo que* iré mañana.
*No estoy seguro de que* vaya a la playa hoy. *Estoy seguro de que* iré mañana.


----------



## Peterdg

gabbytaa said:


> En ningún momento usamos subjuntivo con *creer que *pero con *no creer que* sí. Lo mismo sucede con *estar seguro de que *y *no estar seguro de que.*
> 
> *No creo que* vaya a la playa hoy. *Creo que* iré mañana.
> *No estoy seguro de que* vaya a la playa hoy. *Estoy seguro de que* iré mañana.


Gabbytaa, 

Estamos todos de acuerdo con esto. Sólo queremos demostrar que si se utiliza el sólo criterio de duda/no-duda, realidad/virtualidad, certeza/incertidumbre etc., la opción que todo el mundo elegiría, sería el subjuntivo; está claro que no es correcto, y por eso, no vale ese criterio.


----------



## gabbytaa

Peterdg said:


> Gabbytaa,
> 
> Estamos todos de acuerdo con esto. Sólo queremos demostrar que si se utiliza el sólo criterio de duda/no-duda, realidad/virtualidad, certeza/incertidumbre etc., la opción que todo el mundo elegiría, sería el subjuntivo; está claro que no es correcto, y por eso, no vale ese criterio.



Peterdg,
Dasafortunadamente o afortunadamente, aprendí el subjuntivo usando este criterio. Me dí cuenta que era más fácil para los no nativos comprender el subjuntivo usando esta explicación.

Estoy aprendiendo mucho de todos ustedes en este maravilloso foro. Es una de las razones por las cuales estoy aquí. 
Muchas gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero fíjate que la duda de robertopolaco tiene perfecto sentido. *Creer* tiene varios valores en español: tiene un valor cercano a pensar/considerar (_creo que eres muy bonita_), pero tiene un valor que connota incertidumbre, conjetura, algo que se da como probable (_creo que viene mañana_). El criterio de la enseñanza para extranjeros dice que, en caso de hipótesis/duda/conjetura/irrealidad, se usa el subjuntivo, y ese es el modo que escogen. El Foro Español-Inglés está lleno de frases como _creo que tenga razón_. Lo que dice Peter (y lo que reconoce la RAE es su nueva gramática) es que este criterio para escoger el modo adecuado es insuficiente.

En el Español-Inglés son frecuentes los hilos que hablan de casos que no siguen la norma. Uno sencillo: decimos _quizá *venga* mañana_, _tal vez *venga* mañana_, pero _a lo mejor *viene* mañana_. En todos los casos expresamos un deseo, una hipótesis, etc., pero con _a lo mejor_ no usamos el subjuntivo. Habrá que explicar eso de algún modo.

Un saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

Lurrezko said:


> En el Español-Inglés son frecuentes los hilos que hablan de casos que no siguen la norma. Uno sencillo: decimos _quizá *venga* mañana_, _tal vez *venga* mañana_, pero _a lo mejor *viene* mañana_. En todos los casos expresamos un deseo, una hipótesis, etc., pero con _a lo mejor_ no usamos el subjuntivo. Habrá que explicar eso de algún modo.



Lanzo una hipótesis: "a lo mejor" puede que venga de "en el caso mejor" (algo así como decir "con suerte"). Con el tiempo ese "a lo mejor" se asimiló a "tal vez", "quizá".


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Lanzo una hipótesis: "a lo mejor" puede que venga de "en el caso mejor" (algo así como decir "con suerte"). Con el tiempo ese "a lo mejor" se asimiló a "tal vez", "quizá".


No vas desencaminado: *a lo-mejor *equivale a "en el mejor de los casos", de hecho *lo-mejor* es un substantivo. Muy agudo, amigo Lurrezko.


----------

